# LR and LR2 genetic speculation discussion



## Mutt (Nov 17, 2007)

All the "bogus" LR threads I been reading.
To be honest, because the plant can't be backed or stabilized or have phenos isolated.
So in a nut shell, will LR future breeds phenos start degrading? I mean under natural conditions marijuana left to breed itself will eventually end up hemp. Even more so becuase the LR are ruderalis genetics (specifically the male is what gives the autoflower)...aka russian ditch weed.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2007)

T'is the nature of the autoflowering genetics. ..AND _one_ of the reasons that "I" have avoided/encouraged others to avoid the autoflower.
  The small autoflowering strains probably do have a "nich" that they can serve. But the fact is, due to the traits that are being bred for, true stabilization, is _impossible_. Keeping a Mother/Donor is impossible. Growing 'sensimellia' is possible, BUT only if you are willing to further donate to some seedbanks bank account.
_*THAT*_ is the very reason we are seeing these threads popping up about "faulty" Lowriders. They can't be bred true breeding, stable strains. Every batch of seeds are going to have phenotypes that do not conform with the "LowRider" standards.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 17, 2007)

i wish i new what u guys are talkin about lol i guess i got a lot more reading to do. do u guys learn all this from this forum? ive been trying to read everything so i can have a little nowleage on some subjects but i get overwhelmed by some of this stuff and some things i just dont understand i guess if i keep reading everthing and lookin at the picks ill get this kind of stuff


----------



## Mutt (Nov 17, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> do u guys learn all this from this forum? ive been trying to read everything


Got a lot of info at the top of the breeding section, but a lot of external links as well. After so much general reading you get bored and start learning more and more


----------



## DannyDarko (Nov 19, 2007)

im currently growing lowryder and i must say. ive seen some weird phenotypes. one plant i have now has leaves grow out backwards..its so hard to explain. i think autoflowering should be demolished. i mean yes it serbes a niche...quick harvest, short stature. i can compare this to music. 70's music was free..as time went on they manufacued it..al lthis pop crap came up..hybrids of music..autoflowering boybands showed up everyuwhere. stick to the heart of weed...take the time to grow natural strains. classics like northern lights. dont turn weed into something comercial... man always picks convienince over patience. good things come to those who wait. lifes not a rush. im really high so sorry for that boook i just wrote lol. hope it made sense


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2007)

> hybrids of music..autoflowering boybands showed up everyuwhere


........................:rofl:


----------



## LLCoolBud (Nov 21, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> All the "bogus" LR threads I been reading.
> To be honest, because the plant can't be backed or stabilized or have phenos isolated.
> So in a nut shell, will LR future breeds phenos start degrading? I mean under natural conditions marijuana left to breed itself will eventually end up hemp. Even more so becuase the LR are ruderalis genetics (specifically the male is what gives the autoflower)...aka russian ditch weed.
> Any thoughts?




LR can be back crossed thats a common misconception. Unfortunately the lowryder forums are down right now but when they are up I could how you a link to a stabilized and inbred lowryder plant thats short compacts potent and yields extremely well and is finished in 56 days from seed. Its called LrP2k or something like that to represent the fathers and mothers he used in his stabilizing and back crossing. Personally I believe lowryder plants have a very special place in this market at least to allow more to grow so  people can provide them self with their own medicine without having to learn as much information. The best way to back cross the lowryder is to keep some of the same pollen you use in the first out cross to your strain for example you take one male LR use it to pollinate a c99 or something then grow out those LR*c99 and back cross em back to the lr pollen again  and again to lock in auto flowering trait and then once thats done you can breed the line which ever way you choose threw selection


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 21, 2007)

Interesting thoughts going on here with different comments, ive grown a lot of L/R this season, i let a male W/W Pollinate a fem L/R and ive let a male L/R pollinate a fem W/W, i can only grow in a greenhouse so i let them both seed and ive got the seeds stored for 2008 growing, im going to grow both sets of seeds and let them pollinate each other (keeping the original cross to grow and see what happens), its going to be very interesting to see the cross growth and find out what i end up with the 4 gene cross.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> LR can be back crossed thats a common misconception. Unfortunately the lowryder forums are down right now but when they are up I could how you a link to a stabilized and inbred lowryder plant thats short compacts potent and yields extremely well and is finished in 56 days from seed. Its called LrP2k or something like that to represent the fathers and mothers he used in his stabilizing and back crossing. Personally I believe lowryder plants have a very special place in this market at least to allow more to grow so  people can provide them self with their own medicine without having to learn as much information. The best way to back cross the lowryder is to keep some of the same pollen you use in the first out cross to your strain for example you take one male LR use it to pollinate a c99 or something then grow out those LR*c99 and back cross em back to the lr pollen again  and again to lock in auto flowering trait and then once thats done you can breed the line which ever way you choose threw selection



  ...I've said, and agree, that LR has it's "nich". But IMHO..and of the _reputable_ old school _"breeders"_ that have brought us the high quality drug grade MJ, that we are fortunate to be growing today... _autoflowering_ is not a desirable trait for the further advancement of such. 
  IMHO..one generation of similar phenotypes, does not a stable strain make. Stable..IN MY thinking, is true breedimng, meaning if I cross a male LR2 w/ a fem' LR2, those seeds should produce the same phenos as their parents with _very little_ phenotype variance, again and again.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 21, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> for example you take one male LR use it to pollinate a c99 or something then grow out those LR*c99 and back cross em back to the lr pollen again and again to lock in auto flowering trait and then once thats done you can breed the line which ever way you choose threw selection


 
I am liking this discussion.   Thanks guys for chiming in on this one. 
But to continue the debate, what of the female? yes store the pollen, but the female is shot. The autoflower is not the only trait your trying to isolate. Pollen is only the 1/2 way mark.
Peeeps been trying to cross the mae LR....example "Masterlow" but a lot are not getting desired results, even with stringent breeding. If this was the case, then there would be an overflow of LR crosses with indica dom strains.
I also notice that "the forum is down" I am a skeptic, and LR most Definetely has its niche, but I still don't trust the genetics. There are "links" missing in that genetic line. IMO


----------



## LLCoolBud (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree that its near impossible to backcross to a female you must inbreed the line i supose towards the best females to stabilize that half but essentially we will have LR hybrids containing very little LR gentics by outcorssing it. But the debate can go on saying that LR pants and there sisters can only go so far and only for one purpose.


----------

